# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  La belle Geda est à soutenir et à parrainer

## Vive Le Chat

Au début de sa vie, elle a erré autour des champs pour se nourrir. Elle est apparue avec Rico au début de lannée 2013. Très jeune, elle attendait déjà des petits. Nous avons réussi à lattraper avec une trappe car elle était sauvage et avait très peur.Elle a été malade au début, elle éternuait. Elle a été soignée et stérilisée.Mais elle n'est restée quun mois, elle a réussi à partir. Elle venait tous les jours manger, nous la voyions partir dans le champ à côté de la maison. Pour sabriter, elle a commencé à se loger dans le cabanon de la voisine, avec un autre chat tout roux (Rico, voir sa fiche) avec qui elle s'entend très bien.Il a été difficile de l'attraper à nouveau. Nous avons dû trouver des astuces pour y arriver. Elle est à nouveau dans l'association mais avec un il malade.Elle vit parmi tous les autres chats, elle a intégré le groupe et elle progresse doucement en confiance. Mais elle est restée très craintive avec lhumain.Aujourd'hui, elle souffre de dermite allergique chronique. Sa peau est rose inflammée et est visible à travers ses poils. Mais elle se gratte moins quavant depuis quun de ses vétérinaires lui a fait une injection. Petit à petit une de ses pattes avant à commencer à se déformer et elle marche maintenant avec lavant de sa patte.Elle terminera sa vie à lassociation, sa maison de retraite.Si vous désirez aider Geda, faites un geste généreux pour elle en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Géda cliquez sur ce lien :   http://www.helloasso.com/association.../formulaires/7

----------

